# Корзина > НЕсуицид >  Классификация неудачников

## Мозг

Честно украл данную тему с форума неудачников, но т.к. там посещаемость близка к нулю предлагаю обсудить здесь.

Давайте как-то попробуем классифицировать неудачников? Может как-то по разным признакам, не знаю, кто что думает по этому поводу пишите.


У меня пока только одна мысль:
Неудачники по способу действия или бездействия:
а) активные
б) пассивные

Активный неудачник это тот, кто все время пробует что-то новое, старается, но у него ничего не получается. Пробовал то, пробовал это, все перепробовал но ничего не получается, хотя человек старался.

Пассивный неудачник это тот, который особо ничего и не пробовал (как пример не работает и устраиваться на работу даже и не пробовал, потому что "знает" что все равно не возьмут). Он ничего и не пытается сделать, и желания нет, потому что знает что все равно не получится.

----------


## Fallen

и наверно стоит еще выделить промежуточный тип аб)
это когда неудачник "знает", что ничего не получится, потом соберется с силами, попробует, убедится лишний раз, что был прав, и дальше уходит в пассив до следующей попытки))

----------


## Игорёк

думаю что четкой границы нет. Неудачник это тот у кого ограничены возможности. Но в этих ограничениях он убеждается по ходу жизни, постепено формируя тот пассивный режим.

----------


## Amonimus

я б

----------


## Amonimus

люди, помогите подобратся к А, мне так не хватает решимости!

----------


## Kent

> люди, помогите подобратся к А, мне так не хватает решимости!


 Кто она такая?

----------


## look around

Вообще немного не понимаю смысл темки и к чему мы должны прийти, ну да ладно!

Щас запилим! Неудачник паталогически заражающий окружающих своей проблемой, пойдет? Эдайкий не важно пассивный или активный, настолько расстроенный, что даже и окружающие начинают выпадать в осадок и потом думают: "да вот говорил же Вася, тут ничего не поделать", а потом уже происходят самые разные реакции вплоть до катализации неудачи. Неудачник асоциальный, иронизирующий все происходящее, шизанутый, оторванный от реальности. То есть по типу реакции так сказать. В итоге как мы видим если разобрать предметно, то по следствиям от "неудач" - можно много чего откопать.

*To Amonimus* Если это правда сарказм по поводу девушки, если вообще сарказм. Как ты думаешь, кто в итоге к ней подберется то, тот кто тебе поможет или ты? Кого ей выбрать?

----------


## Amonimus

> Кто она такая?


 


> Вообще немного не понимаю смысл темки и к чему мы должны прийти, ну да ладно!
> 
> *To Amonimus* Если это правда сарказм по поводу девушки, если вообще сарказм. Как ты думаешь, кто в итоге к ней подберется то, тот кто тебе поможет или ты? Кого ей выбрать?


 Объясните, какого &&&&& тут девушка?!

----------


## look around

*to Amonimus* Конечно под "А" мы можем рассматривать любое явление, но как-то очень провокационно подбираются мысли, о девушках, не мог не подхватить ^_^

Раз уж твоя абстракция настолько широка, то и интерпретировать ее можно как угодно, благодаря нашему извращенному субъективному восприятию.

Не волнуйся, предлагай свой вариант.

----------


## Nek

Тогда я "А".

----------


## джеки-джек

Когда то был а после кучи попыток понял что все бесполезно и стал б

----------


## Troumn

100% "Б" неудачник.

----------


## Игорёк

нужна категория "в", для тех кто старается, но плохо.

----------

